# Rico poppers



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Has anyone tried these?

I love to top water fish, usually use a floating rapala, pop-r or a rapala popper.

The reviews on these expensive poppers seem to good to be true.

If you have spent the 20 bucks on these in your opinion are they worth it?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have one, but prefer the xcalibur Zell pop. My tournament partner has about 20 of them (many in discontinued colors) and doesn't leave the dock without one tied on. He really does mop up with them, but he has a lot of confidence in them as well. I think that's the biggest part of it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Had never heard of them, so I googled it. 21 bucks???? For a popper??? Could see little difference from that and the Rebel Pop R, which is a six dollar bait in most cases, and is a proven bass killer.
What makes this one so special?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Funny you say that, and I agree. Ive heard about those rico poppers before, but if a rebel pop-r inspires as much confidence as 2 or 3 differe t lucky craft poppers I own...."to me" a popper is basically a popper is a popper is a popper (but no, not all cranks are created equal lol). Or just "the rebel pop-r" is a classic that has earned its spot...dont overlook the classics, whatver they may be...as far as xcaliber.....I love walking their "sammy" and their longer jerkbait (no their lc pointer clone is no pointer 78, but still good), etc.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Usually, I say USUALLY bass that are hitting top water baits are aggressive to begin with, and of all the bass I have caught, not one asked how much I paid for my gear.
The key is to find that bait that makes non active fish bite. Maybe that is the difference.
I have never thrown this Rico Popper, so I am certainly no expert. But have done very well on the Pop R.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The reason i say "funny you say that " is bc last night I almost posted what i did before i saw your post. But anyways...yeah rebel pop-r. I fish poppers occasionally but will usually fish other topwaters first (buzzers, balsa floaters, , prop baits like larger torpedos or boy howdys with the hooks replaced, walk the dog style, etc). I dont have the patience to fish poppers slow is the biggest reason lol...and "when its on(topwater bite)" it typically doesnt matter. I have hardly refined my topwater skills.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The main difference between the Rico and other poppers of past was the shape of the mouth. It's not round or oval but more "oblong" and offset of center. It's designed more to "throw" water ahead of it than to pop, and makes more of a "spitting" sound than a popping sound. 10 years ago, it was pretty much the only one that did that out of the box. Zell Roland used to sand down the mouths of pop-r's to get that same sound and action until xcalibur came out with his Zell pop. There are several baits out there today designed around that concept and the popularity of the Rico has suffered because of it. The best way I've see these baits worked is fast. 5-10 successive pops with a very short pause. Smallmouths can't stand it. Especially in rivers.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Do they sell them in stores?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My larger lucky craft g splash throws tons of water....but I still have much more confidence in a basic pop-r(g splash doesnt make that classic pop-r sound). Dont get me wrong I am not at all trying to dissuade people from the rico and have no problem spending serious coin on lures you want for any reason at all. Ive just never seen a rico, but I know theyve got their fanclub.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Best pop-r is the one that starts out silver/black back.....and ends up bone color. They get better with age...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

A while back I was advised to file the bottom lip down on a rebel pop-r... This basically turns it into the lip shape on a Rico... For 15 bucks less with some new hooks for the rebel.
Gives it less of a pop and more splash.
If throwing a Rico gives you the confidence to work it right then go with the real deal then. They are some lookers.
Edit... Oops just read your reply bad bub... Just said about the same thing, my bad.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jake222 said:


> Do they sell them in stores?


Locally, I'm not sure of any. Bass pro in Harrisburg PA had them last time I was there. Best "everyday" price I know of is tackle warehouse. http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lobina_Ricos/descpage-LRICO.html


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hard to beat a Rico, very distinct sound and splash. I'll buy 10 Ricos before I ever buy a Pop-R.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

JamesT said:


> The reason i say "funny you say that " is bc last night I almost posted what i did before i saw your post. But anyways...yeah rebel pop-r. I fish poppers occasionally but will usually fish other topwaters first (buzzers, balsa floaters, , prop baits like larger torpedos or boy howdys with the hooks replaced, walk the dog style, etc). I dont have the patience to fish poppers slow is the biggest reason lol...and "when its on(topwater bite)" it typically doesnt matter. I have hardly refined my topwater skills.


I usually fish balsa top waters as my main topwater presentation. ( not a huge fan of frogs because I can never really seem to hookup)

I've seen days where the popper out fishes the balsa floating lures. I have about 4 or 5 styles of poppers including the pop-r. I usually don't have any confidence or success in one over any other.

I've read a lot about the rico, and it's different action. I really don't mind dropping the cash if it is a solid producer. Most of the time top waters are not lost unless it's bad line that snaps


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ever hear of the Don Iovino "Splash It?" Friend of mine throws it a lot. It's another one of those "high dollar " poppers. Last year at Randleman I saw him catch 7 good fish on it the first hour we were on the lake, including a four+. Problem was, I got 10 on a Pop R. Not saying the Pop R is better than it's more expensive competitors, but it did surpass the Splash It that particular day.
I am gonna look into the Rico, however. I pay 19 bucks for a Pointer, so what the heck..


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I found a popper at Amish country but it's a frog popper and what you tie your line to when you pop the bait the snap goes out and a line comes with it as the line retracts the bait wiggles its a two jointed popper it drives bass 100% nuts


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Come try it in the Ohio river for Smallmouths. That's the pickiest 5 fish you'll ever meet.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

when you figure there are old rebel p70's going for 100$+, pre rap chug bugs for big $$ too, those rico's are pretty reasonable. none the less i'd as soon buy 3 or 4 spit n kings or a couple of the one I fell in love with last fall, the yo zuri shashimi popper. 

there were a couple weeks last october that I couldn't get a bite on anything but the shashimi in the mornings. they wouldn't as much as follow another popper. though its more of a plopper than a spitter, it can do both well with the right incorporated rod action. 

i've been wanting to pick up a river 2 sea bubble popper, any body have any experience with them?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

The Rico is my confidence bait! Friend of mine gave me a bass pro gift card about 4 yrs ago and I ordered the most expensive top water. Lucky for me I picked the Rico. 4 yrs later, still have the same one, paints about all worn off, changed hooks about 4 times, caught hundreds of bass on it and my biggest smallmouth 21" and biggest largemouth 22" on it. We'll worth the money and won't use any other hard body top water bait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

FishThis said:


> The Rico is my confidence bait! Friend of mine gave me a bass pro gift card about 4 yrs ago and I ordered the most expensive top water. Lucky for me I picked the Rico. 4 yrs later, still have the same one, paints about all worn off, changed hooks about 4 times, caught hundreds of bass on it and my biggest smallmouth 21" and biggest largemouth 22" on it. We'll worth the money and won't use any other hard body top water bait.


That's the thing, you said a mouthful, "confidence bait". It's all about what one has confidence in. As for me, it's the Pop R. All the baits mentioned here will catch fish.
Going for win number two at Randleman again Sunday, so wish me luck! Couple of the "Big Boys" are coming this time to play, so I guess we'll need it..lol


----------

